# Pella Slim Shade Windows



## loriy (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where to find replacement 5/8 in. ladder cord for Pella Slim Shades? I called Pella and they only carry the 4/8 in. ladder cord.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You could always call a Pella Dealer in your area, but will need the model of window.


----------



## rrottdog (Feb 25, 2016)

*ladders*

Hey, Loriy
you should be able to go to a blind dealer and they can get you some from a manufacturer. It is a 1/2 inch micro blind ladder.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

If you have an actual "Pella Window Store" in your area I'd see what their "4/8" looks like first .


----------

